# what kinda catfish?? all opinions welcome,



## petbroker_1 (Jun 8, 2008)

What kind of catfish is this??? I brought him about 2-3 years ago but when i brought him he was only an inch long and was told he would only get 3 inches long and now he is close to 8-9 inches long, so if anyone knows please tell me lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

pangassius?

time to change your lfs prehaps. they get huuuuge

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/15323-pangasius-catfish-odd-behavior.html


----------



## Chewie (Apr 18, 2009)

It's a Iridescent Shark Catfish, it's possible for them to grow to 4 foot, you have no where near the right size tank lol! They should be banned from the pet trade along with Red Tail Catfish and Common Plecs!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tiger shovelnoses too.

went to a shop last week full of tiger shovelnoses with massive ulcers and chunks missing out of them in small tanks in with other large fish.
it was horrific to see.


----------



## Supern3 (Oct 26, 2010)

as above..

although iv never seen one as small as an inch or so....


time to upgrade!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Unless you can house it when it's bigger you might want to start looking for someone to take it off your hands now. It could take a while as very few people in the UK will have a tank big enough!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you`ll need an indoor heated swimming pool


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

As above.

In regards to Plecs and shovels etc.

I agree that there are very few people that can house them "properly" I dont agree with them not being sold but I believe there should be alot more vetting done on potential buyers to let them know what there getting.

Red tails included (although my LFS were selling juvi for £20 and I was VERY tempted) .... but not got the room to keep him for life.


----------



## petbroker_1 (Jun 8, 2008)

well if anyone wants it you can gladly come and get it,


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Sold in tescos as River Cobbler.....


----------



## Iggylover (Sep 2, 2009)

I have two in my tank at the moment with the bigger one being 1 ft long, they love to destory tanks as they crash around the tank when ever they get startled.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Iggylover said:


> I have two in my tank at the moment with the bigger one being 1 ft long, they love to destory tanks as they crash around the tank when ever they get startled.


How big is your aquarium out of interest?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

iridescent sharks are in every petshop here in the states... very common.

cheap too...


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

These guys as already said require a pond opposed to a tank. Chances are, that you will probably struggle rehoming it- they're too common! Fish like this alongside RTC, TSN, Pacu etc shouldn't be imported,until a suitable keeper has been found.


Berber King said:


> Sold in tescos as River Cobbler.....


And in alot of restaurants as well...


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Chewie said:


> They should be banned from the pet trade along with Red Tail Catfish and Common Plecs!


Nah, that'd be unfair to people who can adequately house them. That's like saying all the bigger reptiles should be banned too.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

No they shouldnt be banned :bash:


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah we have one of these, he is growing slowly so is small for the tank he is in, but we had to ensure the tank was in a less populated part of the house to refrain from him being startled and knocking himself out. >.< 
Lovely fish, however, had i known how big he would get never would have accepted him given he was donated to us. 

When it comes to him growing new home finding will be hard, :/


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't agree that they should be banned from the pet trade - it is the same as iguana in the reptile trade. Awww cute little thing, then further down the line it is oh my it gets XXX inches long!

the suppliers of these should only sell to those who have sufficient housing for the animal for life - not for a few months or a year.

I am not having a dig at the OP at all - mis-information and unmoralistic selling tactics are far too common in shops these days.

OP - i would suggest perhaps finding someone who can offer hm a home in a large aquarium.

i would take him for my 6 footer but feel you are too far from me and am unsure if my 6 footer is staying or being replaced by a 4 foot.

If not, Swallow aquatics in norfolk may take him. they have massive display tanks with biggg fish in


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Could always ask around at private aquariums if they'd take him.


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

there is no way you bought him at 1 inch long !!! they are 2"+ at birth and are shipped/sold to stores at 3" + 

your fish is either very stunted at "2-3yrs old" as he should be 16"+ or your telling porkies and really he's only 1 yr ish old !! and you bought him as you thought you were buying a "shark" that would "only grow to the size of it's tank" (and believe me the next [email protected] i hear saying that in a fish shop hits the floor before he/she finishes that sentence)

you will have one hell of a job re-homeing and also that fish should be kept with at least one other of its kind 

and yep that may be harsh but i'm sick of folk who buy fish without reaserching them (most reputable stores will reserve a fish and encourage YOU to go away and research your prospective purchase)

from oscars to redtails to giant gourami's mainly impulse purchases with little thought to the future and yep i do take them in mainly oscars but 1 giant gourami and 4 14" plecs 

the sale of monster fish should be on licence and only through selected/approved shops

the 2 fish in my sig pic are a good example my fire eel which can reach 1 metre and "oscar" who at 2 yrs old is 12" and growing


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

dragonsnake said:


> and you bought him as you thought you were buying a "shark" that would "only grow to the size of it's tank" (*and believe me the next [email protected] i hear saying that in a fish shop hits the floor before he/she finishes that sentence*)


I like your style.:devil:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Pring this pic and take it into the shop and ask for your money back. :lol2:


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

... apart from thats not the same fish.

But I see your point lol

I used to sell them but only got them in for people that asked and could prove tank sizes etc

Never got them in just to have them in the store.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

caribe said:


> ... apart from thats not the same fish.
> 
> But I see your point lol
> 
> ...



Yeah I know, but they wouldn't, and it would be funny right? :2thumb:

Pangasius pangasius or *Pangasianodon gigas*?


----------



## Gt Turbo (Feb 9, 2011)

dragonsnake said:


> there is no way you bought him at 1 inch long !!! they are 2"+ at birth and are shipped/sold to stores at 3" +
> 
> your fish is either very stunted at "2-3yrs old" as he should be 16"+ or your telling porkies and really he's only 1 yr ish old !! and you bought him as you thought you were buying a "shark" that would "only grow to the size of it's tank" (and believe me the next [email protected] i hear saying that in a fish shop hits the floor before he/she finishes that sentence)
> 
> ...



I think you are being really harsh on the op.

Also i think u are incorrect, I have seen these fish at 1 1/2" in the pet stores here (in Barbados), and please correct me if i am wrong but do iridescent sharks (mystic sharks) have live young, cause i always thought they were egg layers.


----------



## petbroker_1 (Jun 8, 2008)

dragonsnake said:


> there is no way you bought him at 1 inch long !!! they are 2"+ at birth and are shipped/sold to stores at 3" +
> 
> your fish is either very stunted at "2-3yrs old" as he should be 16"+ or your telling porkies and really he's only 1 yr ish old !! and you bought him as you thought you were buying a "shark" that would "only grow to the size of it's tank" (and believe me the next [email protected] i hear saying that in a fish shop hits the floor before he/she finishes that sentence)
> 
> ...


 
1st of all The fish was actually noted as a catfish in the shop NOT a "shark" , so dont come sayin things about me that arent true, i dont buy fish by their name i buy them cuz i like them, and plus i told u that i was told it would ony get a couple of inches bigger than what it was then.... 
2nd thing is as you can all see from this picture that was took in JUNE 2009, it was an inch long or just under beins it is on top of a young bogwood loache and look at the gravel it is standard size and its massive compared to the fish.


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

ok OP i seem to have hit a nerve so on a open forum have the decency to address a few points i'm going to ask you 

1) "1st of all The fish was actually noted as a catfish in the shop NOT a "shark" "

so you bought it as just "catfish" no mention of what species/type it was (pangasius/i.d shark etc) ??? so in the upto 3 yrs you have had it you have never bothered to find out what you have and more importantly how to properly care for it ?? abit like buying a retic python as "snake" also can you name this shop please as i'd like to visit and see if they sell jack dempseys as "blueish fish" 

2) "i dont buy fish by their name i buy them cuz i like them"

thank god your selling your tank then as you obviousley dont reaserch your purchases and thank god you never saw a redtail (thats a "catfish" to you) and what a fantastic mix you would have by just buying what you like with no knowledge prior to releasing into your tank 

3)"a young bogwood loache"

a what ??? even bogwood loach draws a blank but i will bow to your knowledge if you can point me to what it is 

4)"look at the gravel it is standard size "

what is standard size ??

finally 5)"*what kinda catfish?? all opinions welcome, "*

*well sir my opinion is that you are a tw*t and you can have the same opinion of me but at least i care enough for the animals/fish/reps i buy to find out what they are and what they need for a long and happy life *


*your photo does not prove the fish was about a inch but tell ya what i'll say your right and apologise for questioning that if you can answer the points i've raised here *


----------



## petbroker_1 (Jun 8, 2008)

it was noted as a silvercatfish or somethin like that,and the staff at the shop said it would only get a couple inches bigger so i was taking the word of the staff, and how can u compare a fish to a snake? because this catfish of any other fish is not like or can ever be compared to a snake, and for your information i know what a redtail catfish is! and if you have never heard of a bogwood loach it is you that needs to do some research into fish, and plus there is a picture of a bogwood loach And what u on about "what is standard size"?? standard size is that the gravel pieces are the size of garden peas, and i said all opinions welcome to the breed of the fish, and did you notice i didnt swear at you its called bein adult about things and not childish. so i suggest you go away and play with your building blocks and leave the adults to talk.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Rofl at the start of the thread and the conclusions jumped to.


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

petbroker_1 said:


> it was noted as a silvercatfish or somethin like that,and the staff at the shop said it would only get a couple inches bigger so i was taking the word of the staff, and how can u compare a fish to a snake? because this catfish of any other fish is not like or can ever be compared to a snake, and for your information i know what a redtail catfish is! and if you have never heard of a bogwood loach it is you that needs to do some research into fish, and plus there is a picture of a bogwood loach And what u on about "what is standard size"?? standard size is that the gravel pieces are the size of garden peas, and i said all opinions welcome to the breed of the fish, and did you notice i didnt swear at you its called bein adult about things and not childish. so i suggest you go away and play with your building blocks and leave the adults to talk.


so your not going to answer my points like a adult then ???

i swear through frustration but please accept my apology for that 

so which shop was it ?? 

a silver catfish ?? 

why did you in nearly 3 yrs not bother to find out what you had bought and how to care for it 

and i've googled bogwood loach <notice the correct spelling of loache sic> and nothing comes up could you maybe post a link to them please which would help me with my research 

and just clarify why can you not compare a living creature to another that we as fish/reptile keepers agree to care for as best we can when we purchase them ?? as a giant catfish is very similar to a giant snake in the amount of specialized care it requires or do you think that just because catfish arnt dangerous they dont count ?? 

i look forward to a adult reply from you


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

dragonsnake said:


> there is no way you bought him at 1 inch long !!! they are 2"+ at birth and are shipped/sold to stores at 3" +
> 
> your fish is either very stunted at "2-3yrs old" as he should be 16"+ or your telling porkies and really he's only 1 yr ish old !! and you bought him as you thought you were buying a "shark" that would "only grow to the size of it's tank" (and believe me the next [email protected] i hear saying that in a fish shop hits the floor before he/she finishes that sentence)
> 
> ...


 
You haven`t much of a clue either have you ? so they hatch out of the egg at 2" plus what a lot of shit.

I`ve peronally seen tankfulls of Pangasius over the years at not much more than an inch.
They say that a little knowledge is a dangerous thing and you are proving it with your rantings.


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

show me one shop you can buy a 1" panga


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

I have stayed out of this thread due to my past track record being similar to the way Dragon-snake is working the OP atm, and aside from the fact that agree with the majority of the way he is saying, I think the OP should answer his questions.

I have been preaching for several months about people doing proper research on fish and their housing requirements, and this entire forum-section seems to have alot of very impulsive buyers with limited knowledge and experience (aside from the people who do rescues out of the kindness of their hearts and give the best they can) on what they actually keep. 

Please answer dragon-snake's questions, OP.


----------



## petbroker_1 (Jun 8, 2008)

_the shop was grassmere garden centre, the same person has been working there for years so i thought i could count on his word when buyin fish cause usually i do research before i buy, And yes it was noted as a silvercatfish and as i have said time and time again i was going on the word of the staff that was working there at the time. And i havent looked at what type it was cause i wasnt expecting it to be able to get as big as what i have been told on here, and plus i would rather ask ppl questions on here cuz there are alot of experts on here and would rather hear from those ppl than look on a site and get it wrong, And i think i may have found the propper name for the bogwood loach it is Garra gotyla,_


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

All the panga I always had in were atleast 2" and they were always very young. I personally have never seen any smaller either but I dont know what size they come out at so I cant comment really on that.

Quick question what does OP mean?

I think the main thing is that the shop person should be shot for ordering something that they dont know what they are. I ordered a few fish in my time that I could find no reference for but have 99.99% of the time just been tagged incorrectly on order sheet.

Mistakes have been made and that should really be the end of it to be honest.

The point of the thread has been answered now and a positive ID has been made.


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

OP = ORIGINAL POSTER 

but your right and i shall indeed STFU 

BUT one last point as responsible owners/keepers etc it's as much up to us to research any purchase as much as it is to rely on shops to tell us 

would you walk into rep shop/ car showroom / etc and buy without researching your prospective purchase ? 99% of the time no or if you did visit on the hoof as to say 9 times out of 10 you'd see something you like and hopefully go away and make sure its the car/snake/mobile phone for you 

it just seems that fish are thought of as throw away/ expendable items as they dont cost much (well some dont) yet they can have 15+ yr lifespans and as they get large take as much care as any other "pet" 

see here but its only a guide : Lifespans of Aquarium Fish - All About Lifespans of Aquarium Fish

i honestly believe that if fish like panga's redtails tiretracks etc plus many more normal fish like oscars butterkofris common plecs etc were alot more expensive to buy in the first place like most reps folk would do more background work BUT HEY "it's only a couple of quid and i can give it back to the shop i got it from !! " actually no you cannot as they know they will have a very limited market for it (go see the electric eel in wharf aquatics he's been there for 3 yrs now they were given him by his "owner" who had a 4ft tank and is in one of the high out the way tanks thats just bigger than him it's not wharfs fault but who genuinely has room for a 7ft monster who will knock you over with a jolt)

and public aquariums are very well stocked already thank you (go see the trop tank at "the deep" in hull 4 large plecs 3 redtails 2 x giraffes and if i remember right a small school of pacu's) 

i suppose normal corns and royals and even cheap young boas and beardies/iggys etc bear me out on this once they start growing up folk who didnt do their homework want rid 

i do apologise for my language at times and for my odd mistake in my "facts" but i stand by my sentiments 

CUZ I'M WERF IT :whistling2:


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Agree with you mate.

People do need to do more research. I used to get people coming back to me with shovel noses etc saying that they dont have the room after a few years. I had already questioned them on there tanks etc and asked some questions but still come back.

Oh its outgrown me 75 gallon tank.... well yes.... but you said your tank was 8-4 so ....... you were lying to me!!!!!

It will always happen, frustrating = very!!!!


----------

